# Von javascript zu java HILFE



## joker007 (11. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Miteinader,
habe gestern zum ersten mal einen Tomcat installiert und meine ersten schritte in java gewagt. Ich habe ein Problem. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Habe ein Problem welches ich mit javascript gelöst habe und es aber in java haben möchte, da ich serverseitig arbeiten muss wegen PW schutz. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? Es geht darum, teile aus der URL auszulesen und in variablen zu speichern. den javascript code folgt. Vielen Dank

<script type="text/javascript">

function get_url_param(name)
{
	name = name.replace(/[\[]/,"\\\[").replace(/[\]]/,"\\\]");

	var regexS = "[\\?&]"+name+"=([^&#]*)";
	var regex = new RegExp( regexS );
	var results = regex.exec(window.location.href);

	if ( results == null )
		return "";
	else
		return results[1];
}
/*var url="https://www.xyzxyz.com/main?schema=OU1&contextid=OU2&shortcut=true&command=GetEntity&entityDefName=Defect&entityId={{Enter} }&username={{Enter}}&password={{Enter}}";*/

var p1=get_url_param("schema");
var p2=get_url_param("contextid");
var p3=get_url_param("username");
alert(p1);
alert(p2);
alert(p3);
</script>


----------



## XHelp (11. Mrz 2011)

Regular Expressions and the Java Programming Language
Pattern und Matcher wäre wohl die geignete Stichpunkte


----------



## FArt (11. Mrz 2011)

Ich habe mir gestern einen 5er BMW gekauft um fahren zu lernen. Fahrrad fahren kann ich schon...

Lass das von jemanden machen der sich auskennt oder fange von vorne an: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel –

P.S.: Java Script und Java haben nur Teile des Namens miteinander gemein, sonst wirklich absolut nichts...


----------



## chalkbag (11. Mrz 2011)

Wahrscheinlich versteh ich es nur wieder falsch,

aber für mich sind das übliche HTTP GET-Parameter, dafür musst du doch nicht mit regex auf dem String rumspringen?

Wieso nicht einfach über entsprechende Methoden die Key/Values des Requests auslesen. Auch behaupte ich, dass ein Post hier sinnvoller wäre.

Stichwort: "Java http get parameter"


----------



## SlaterB (11. Mrz 2011)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Lass das von jemanden machen der sich auskennt


ist das nicht genau de Zweck der Frage hier?


----------



## joker007 (11. Mrz 2011)

Den BMW habe ich mir nur geliehen nicht gekauft, brauche einen "Fahrer" für eine kurze Strecke ... Wenn ich Ihn kaufen will, muss ich das fahren lernen, das ist klar! war nur eine Frage ob ich hier eine schnelle Hilfe bekomme, da es schnell gehen muss. 
Verstehe euch natürlich, war ein Versuch 

Trotzdem danke an alle 

Gruss


----------

